# Anyone wanna share the love?



## LilMa (Aug 7, 2009)

For soy meat? MMMMMM Morning Star chicken patty with pepper jack cheese all wrapped up in fluffy potato bread. Gotta love it. Anyone here vegetarian?


----------



## bote (Aug 7, 2009)

i`m a vegemacallit.


----------



## Street_Siren (Aug 7, 2009)

Yum! I just made soy crumble sloppy joes.
Veg pride.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 7, 2009)

I had steak for dinner.

:/

I eat what people give me. I hate cooking. But I will agree, those Morning Star chicken patties are good. but I prefer Boca's spicey chicken.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Aug 8, 2009)

I just a month ago stopped being vegetarian, after 12 years. It wasn't easy to take that step away from what I'd be solidly with for over a decade, but since I did it's been no problems.

I just wanted to say that soy stuff is kinda iffy; some health-conscious people I know say soy (in high doses) makes bodies produce more estrogen - which fucks with male testosterone, and doesn't do a whole lotta good for females (a friend complains about her tits swelling up huge when she has a lot of soy).


----------



## bote (Aug 8, 2009)

soy: 1.5 billion titless chinese men can`t be wrong

i like to make a bunch sunpatties and freeze them, the sunflower seed/fresh basil food processor patties, check it out

arrow, that sounds goooooood


----------



## Mouse (Aug 8, 2009)

"soy: 1.5 billion titless chinese men can`t be wrong"

HAHA!

hell, if soy woudl make my tits get bigger, i'd welcome those side effects!


----------



## nivoldoog (Aug 8, 2009)

Nope... But like soy, could be a veggie, if it was easier.... (Since I dont eat much meat anyways)


----------



## wartomods (Aug 8, 2009)

I am pretty synthethic in what i eat, dont have the time or effort to make something new.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 9, 2009)

fake chicken is my fav fake meat. been veggie almost 10 years now... not an easy task living in new orleans.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 9, 2009)

ArrowInOre said:


> poor mouse, hahaha, I'll trade ya, you can have mine and I'll take your, HAHAHAHA



I'll take 1/4 of yours and probably be ok with that. lol


----------



## LilMa (Aug 9, 2009)

I think I am going to have to be a freegan on the road =[ faux meat is soooooo good, but whatever I find/get for free on the road is what I have to eat. Gah! I've had terrible experiences with meat : Krystals > found a BEAK in one of the crispy chicken sandwiches 
and my bf had found a CORNEA in a chicken sandwich from Jack-in-the-Box. I can't dig it, amen to Morning Star, OOHH anyone try the new Maple Sausage? MMMMM And Arrow, that sounds amazing! Here's a poor mans salad [easy to steal] if anyone wants to try : Spinach [coarse], basil [fine], salt&pepper, button mushrooms, cucumber, roam tomato, mozarella balls, oregano, catnip [diced], and mint leaf. don't add any liquids, it makes its own and it's AWESOME, that catnip is safe to eat and adds a spice.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 10, 2009)

catnip and mint tea is great as well.


----------



## genghis braun (Aug 10, 2009)

I was veggie for about 3 years, vegan for 1 1/2, then gradually went back to eating meat again. that said, my favorite foods are veg or mock meats. seitan is THE shit, as well as chocolate soymilk!


----------



## LilMa (Aug 10, 2009)

[mouse] oh geez I am such a HUGE fan of tea, esp Oolong! I have been digging the hot weather with ice cold red teas and green teas mmmmhmm! never tried the catnip & mint tea - but I am adding it to the list =]
[genghis braun] BITCHIN' picture man, I'm such a huge fan of Johnny! Never tried or heard of seitan, what is it man? Choc soymilk is a MUST!


----------



## wartomods (Aug 10, 2009)

what is even better than fake meat is meat


----------



## bote (Aug 12, 2009)

you know what`s a lot like matte? coca leaves! chewed some a coupe nights in a row with truckers, they just make your tongue numb and keep you busy


----------



## Whiteyisacommiefaggot (Aug 12, 2009)

I've been Veg on and off for 4 years, and yeah I love it.
Processed soy is actually really bad for your body. I'm going to look up this thing I read about it real quick...

Here it is:
_
Genetically engineered foods cause cancer, weaken the immune system, thin the stomach's lining, cause a host of other medical problems (Monsanto actually took their own GMO potatoes off the market they were so bad), ruin the US's export economy as other countries ban them, and contanimate organic crops and weeds through cross-pollination. There's about 2000 GMO test sites in PA alone and public isn't allowed to know about it. Puerto Rico is packed with the most test sites and it's really messing up kids' development. I think everything GMO also contains an antibiotic.

http://truefoodnow.org
Roundup Ready Nation

Bovine Growth Hormone in milk and meat promotes malignant tumor growth and is screwing up the development of kids. Companies that label their milk as being free of growth hormones are required by law to also print the lie that there is no significant difference. Some companies attempted to push through legislation in PA that bans anti-hormone labeling in the first place but fortunately Governor Rendell struck it down.

Most multiple ingredient processed foods are loaded with excitotoxins - free glutamate / monosodium glutamage (MSG) and its many disguised names such as autolyzed yeast extract and anything hydrolized. Also a lot of soaps, shampoos, and lotions, are laced with hydrolized ingredients so people are even absorbing doses through their skin. They excite brain cells to death, weaken the immune system, and cause other health problems.

MSG: a neurotoxic flavor enhancer
Front Porch Productions asks if migraines, fibromyalgia, or stomach problems are caused by MSG (monosodium glutamate) or aspartame.
MySpace - MSGEXPOSED.COM (Monosodium Glutamate) Taste Kills - 31 - Male - San Francisco, California - myspace.com/msgexposed

Artificial colors do chromosomal damage and cause other problems.

Food Dyes: Some Health Effects

Hydrogenated ingredients contribute to cancer. Palm oil is just plain bad in any form.

High Fructose Corn Syrup is a genetically engineered super sugar that most Americans consume far more of than regular sugar. It has to be processed by the liver and it makes you not feel full so you keep eating. That's what's excitotoxins/free glutamate and artificial sguars also do.

The Murky World of High-Fructose Corn Syrup
The Double Danger of High Fructose Corn Syrup
http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.c...FDGS24VKMH1.DTL

American processed soy is terrible for you and 90% of it is GMO so avoid soy ingredients.

Spilling the Beans on Soy | CommonDreams.org

Aspartame is the single most dangerous ingredient in the food market. The news reports that it's safe are lies. I'd avoid any other artificial sugars too.

truthessentials.com
MySpace - Aspartame Kills! (NutraSweet, Equal) Diet Soda - 31 - Male - CALIFORNIA - myspace.com/89512277

The high autism rates are most likely caused by the combination of mercury and excitotoxins. Baby food is even loaded with forms of free glutamate. And I advise carefully researching any vaccination and comparing multiple sources of information before getting one. The flu shot is usually really nasty and rarely protects against the correct strain of flu. Merck's HPV vaccine seems even more sinister. Even tetanis vaccines can be severely flawed. Look it up.

Practically any multi-ingredient food from a supermarket is the same bad shit as fast food, even supposed bakery fresh made stuff. We just gotta get more basic ingredients to work with and patronize more small businesses that actually make stuff real natural homemade style. All chains and franchises are horrible. Even a lot of supposed organic products are sick jokes that contain loads of nasty additives that can be made organically (Cascadia Farms is notorious for this). Boycott the corn refiners, that means anything containing corn ingredients unless it's organic or locally grown corn. Try to grow your own stuff, help someone who does, get involved in a co-op, or at least patronize farmers markets and co-ops. Also, don't cook or microwave food or drinks in anything plastic. Dioxin leaches out and it causes cancer. Also, only repeatedly reuse a plastic container if it's recyclable rating is 1 or else dioxin just plain leaches out.

Some more healthy eating information:
Home - Buy Fresh Buy Local
Alternative cancer treatments and cancer prevention tips
Cancer-Step Outside the Box

Try to cut as much as this nasty shit out of your diet as possible and you will see improvement. You should be able to think more clearly, heal faster, and have a stronger immune system.




Or you can believe the warped industry propaganda if you want to put your head in the sand and eventually the dirt:
msgfacts.com/facts/msgfact12.html
hfcsfacts.com

A brain-damaged population busy contending with health problems is easily controlled and has trouble mounting opposition. Chemotherapy is a big business._



And besides, most Vegetarians and Vegans are just self righteous hypocrites anyway.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Aug 12, 2009)

Vegan for two years now and loving every day of it.


----------



## genghis braun (Aug 13, 2009)

LilMa said:


> BITCHIN' picture man, I'm such a huge fan of Johnny! Never tried or heard of seitan, what is it man?



thanks! Johnny's one of my favorite songwriters! Seitna is basically wheat gluten. it takes about 6 hours to make from scratch, but the process is pretty simple and the end product is fucking delicious! if there's an asian mart in your town, they'll probably have some in a can.


----------



## wartomods (Aug 13, 2009)

bote said:


> you know what`s a lot like matte? coca leaves! chewed some a coupe nights in a row with truckers, they just make your tongue numb and keep you busy



lol yeah coca is good for topical use, but i guess coca leaves are so hard to find...On the other hand poppy tea...


----------



## LilMa (Aug 13, 2009)

genghis braun said:


> thanks! Johnny's one of my favorite songwriters! Seitna is basically wheat gluten. it takes about 6 hours to make from scratch, but the process is pretty simple and the end product is fucking delicious! if there's an asian mart in your town, they'll probably have some in a can.


Well is sounds like an awesome thing try one day although, I know of no asian mart where I live :/


----------



## Rash L (Aug 16, 2009)

vegetarian for a few years, then vegan for 4 years... then freegan... to omnivore (while dating a chef).

I have been on a health kick the last couple months and I have a vegetarian roommate who sometimes cooks for me. My body really misses veganism sometimes; I still dont each much dairy (i'm intolerant) and I have cut down big time on meat, red meat in particular....

I will always love me some seitan and meatless meatballs.. munched on some fake maple sausage this morning... I love food. <3


----------



## GutterGrayse (Aug 21, 2009)

I was a vegetarian for six years before being a vegan for two, then I was a vegetarian for another three. I definately understand how delicious vege food can be... that is, when it's available. But unfortunately, most of the time in my travels are spent eating animal products to stay alive. I have a high enough metabolism to where when I'm constantly on the move, vege food won't suffice. But I still respect the reasons people don't eat meat for, as long as they're being as healthy as they can about it.


----------



## bote (Aug 21, 2009)

eat whatever you want, but that whole metabolism/active lifestyle thing sounds like a lame excuse. I challenge you to some sort of extended period of activity and deprivation, followed by jenga. Also, fuck being healthy!


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 11, 2011)

LilMa said:


> Well is sounds like an awesome thing try one day although, I know of no asian mart where I live :/


You can also just get wheat gluten in bulk in a lot of large grocery stores. Should be fairly cheap too.


----------



## foxx (Dec 11, 2011)

i'm a vegetarian as well, morningstar burgers are my favorite, and the ribs  seitan sandwiches are great as well


----------



## Menyun (Dec 11, 2011)

unfortunately theirs no love from me on this one... im closer to a carno then I am a vege. Although when im hungry it really doesn't matter I'll eat anything that wont kill me.


----------



## Earth (Dec 11, 2011)

Hardcore vegetarian since 1991, semi vegan for about 5 years now.
*semi because it is almost completly impossible to completely avoid animal made products, but I do my best to do so.

I do it because I hate society and love animals.
I have no favorite 'immatation foods' as I never liked the so called 'real thing' to begin with.


----------



## Jawline (Dec 12, 2011)

Vegan chinese food is pretty much my favourite when it's not that cheap frozen crap they heat up in the microwave.


----------

